# Red oak countertop



## jtp79 (Dec 9, 2016)

Curious what you guys would charge for something like this or what you think it is worth to build it for someone. I built the top for a friend for no charge as a favor. It's 48 by 99 on a kitchen island. I did not build the cabinets. Just the top.


----------



## jtp79 (Dec 9, 2016)

Here are a couple up close pics today while I was spraying the poly.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I do not own a commercial shop but the way I would figure is material + a labor charge based on time.

I would figure it this way: 80 board feet of lumber + hrs X $30/hr.

I think you gave your friend about a $500 countertop.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

2x the cost of materials.
If it's a close friend.

Aj


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

For a top that size we wouldn't charge less than $650.00 for the labor, plus materials and finish.


----------



## jtp79 (Dec 9, 2016)

I did cheat a little. They did buy the material. I just built it for free. This top is 3/4 red oak on top with a band around the outside edge to make it appear to be an inch and a half thick. There is a piece of advantech in the middle of the counter top. Just guessing I probably had 10 to 12 hours in it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you know your time in it, I'd figure your hourly rate (which I realize varies tremendously due to several factors) plus your consumables such as finish and sand paper. Beyond that if you really want to account for everything, you have to consider utilities, wear & tear on your tools and insurance you have on your stuff as these bills will continue regardless of whether you're charging or doing favors.


----------

